# Wanting to build a viv ??



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Hiya could someone please pm me with a list of everything i will need to make a 4 foot viv for my bd :smile:
If you could give me instructions on how to build from scratch and everything to as what i need to stick it all together it would be appreciated as Oscar is getting so big now think i need to get it done soon.

I have never done this before so the more information the better :blush:

I will get my wood and have it cut at b&q.

Thanks

Sue :smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

2 x 8x2 sheets of contiboard. 1 cut in half and 1 cut in half and 1 half in half again..
that gives you 3 * 4x2 (back, top and bottom) and 2 * 2x2 (sides)

You'll also need a narrower piece for the plinth for the runners. You can get a 6'x6" length and use that.

You can either glue it, screw it, nail it or use fixing blocks to hold it together. 

You can either make a box by attaching the sides to the top and then attaching the back or, if you're like me and might mess up the glass sizes...
attach the top, back, bottom and one side together, add the plinth for the runners, attach runners and slide the glass in from the side and then add the last side.

Its worth thinking about how you're going to add the UV lights etc in there before building it as the connectors are quite large.

the above doesn't make much sense but i'm at work and rushing... basically.. when you've got the wood cut, just make a box out of it without screwing it together and you'll see what you need to do from there.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

pm me mate and ill give u instructions on mine its a 4 by 2 by 2


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> 2 x 8x2 sheets of contiboard. 1 cut in half and 1 cut in half and 1 half in half again..
> that gives you 3 * 4x2 (back, top and bottom) and 2 * 2x2 (sides)


Remember that contiboard is usually 15mm thick, so the sides need to be a bit shorter24"-30mm, or the back won't fit.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are some links which may help How to build a vivarium and Index of /pics/viv_plans good luck.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

snickers said:


> Remember that contiboard is usually 15mm thick, so the sides need to be a bit shorter24"-30mm, or the back won't fit.


 
Depends how you want to do it. Could also just trim 30mm off one end of the back piece and locate it inside the back of the viv, rather than screwed onto the outside. Suppose it could be a little bit trickier to do but would have the benefit of helping to hold the rest at right angles. Would arguably look neater on the outside as well.


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for all your replys will get my b/f to have a read later so i can start getting it done:smile:

What is the safest glue or what ever you use to stick it together i was just wondering over toxins and stuff.

Thanks 

Sue :smile:


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

I think any non-water soluble adhesive, that is completely dried and aired should be pretty safe. I would think it does not matter too much as long as you seal the joints with something safe as well. This should prevent them being exposed to it anyway.

Personally I used no nails adhesive for attaching some bits and pieces (possibly overkill but it's what I had handy), though did not bother with glueing the panels together. With chipboard I'm not convinced it would help all that much, since the chipboard itself can come to pieces pretty easilly.


----------



## mathew876 (Sep 16, 2008)

*going to start building a viv next week.*

im thinking of making a viv using 15mm contiboard , and drilling holes in the sides, and using dowelling pins and glue to hold it together, thats the only way i can think of doing a good job on it, :lol2:. 

i'll try gettin some pics on here to keep ya updated on how i do it.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*ccrew building vivs*

i have built 1 lot of stacked vivs which has 3 all together and a long viv the stacked one took me 2 days to put together and the long viv only took me a couple of hours they are great i suppose it is how much your going to spend biulding it with all the proper stuff or just random bits you find around the house all depends on what your gonna use and the planning


----------

